# Multipoint VPN for Linux?



## Mun (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone here know of a good multipoint VPN for linux?


----------



## Increhost (Oct 21, 2013)

I'ts in beta state, but you can try/follow http://www.dynvpn.com/gettingstarted/

This Service is Called DynVPN, channel is #dynvpn on Freenode and you can actually 

talk to "acidfu" who is the main dev, and a really cool guy to talk to.

This is a P2P Multipoint VPN for linux/*BSD (wrote by him and coded mainly in C) and is

currently being ported to windows and mac AFAIK.

Take a look and see how it goes.

Cheers!


----------

